# Felt B12 and B14 Questions



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

I have been looking at the 2010 B12 and 2011 B14 and B12 and I have a few questions to help me determine which one I should get.

Looking at the specs, it looks like the 2010 B12 is equivalent to the 2011 B14, except the 2011 B14 now comes with a few more Dura-Ace components mixed in. My LBS is selling the 2010 B12 for $2699, but for $100 more I can get a 2011 B14. Is there any reason why I would want the 2010 B12 over the 2011 B14?

And if I can spend $800 more, the 2011 B12 now comes with a mix of SRAM Red, including the R2C shifters. But its hard to see what parts are not from the SRAM Red group. I am guessing its the crank, cassette, chain, Brake levers and brakes. Not sure on the BB. Is that correct?

Is there also an upgrade in the Frame from 2010 to 2011? 

Do you think its worth spending an extra $800 to get the SRAM Red mix (compared to Ultegra/Dura-Ace for the B14 or 2010 B12), assuming you like SRAM. I run SRAM Force on my road bike.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

I would guess the carbon layout has changed slightly from last year to this year, but only SuperDave would know because they changed their naming scheme. Now they have Performance, Advanced, and Advanced + Nano. 

As for component mix, basically you are going from a mixed component package to a full SRAM Red Setup. The B14 has TRP brake levers, TRP brakes, VisionTech Crank, micro.shift shifters. None of these are bad components, and in fact, if you look at the weight, the B14 is lighter than the B12 (2010 and 2011) by almost a pound. Also, the B14 has a 110BCD which I would prefer. 

I really can't decide which I would choose between the 2010 B14 and the 2011 B12, so unless there was a big carbon layup change, I think you can pretty much choose which one you think looks the best.


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

As a follow on question. Is the B2 Pro frame the same as what comes with the B12? And what fork would I use with this and how much? I didn't see options for TT bikes on the Felt Parts site aside from the Bayonet fork. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

It's my understanding that 2010 and up B12 (and possibly the B14's) can accept the bayonet fork option that Felt offers on their parts page, but the expense is enormous. I have owned a 2010 B12 for almost a year and couldn't be happier. My LBS was kind enough to allow me to swap all the Shimano components for SRAM Force. The outcome is nothing short of superb. 

I have seen one B2 which was being sold on Ebay some time ago that had the bayonet fork swapped out for a conventional fork. I think they had put on something like an Easton EC90 aero fork. I didn't personally like the look, but it appeared to be functional.

Not sure if this answered your question about the bayonet fork. In a nutshell it is my understanding that Felt bikes which come equipped with the bayonet fork can be fitted with a conventional fork, and 2010 and up Felt B series TT bikes can be fitted with a Felt bayonet fork.

I'm considering selling my 2010 Felt B12 (56cm) for a number of reasons that would be too hard to explain here in this forum, suffice to say it was a tough conclusion to come too.


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

I wish my LBS would let me swap for SRAM Force. That is my main driver for looking at the B12 and B2 Pro Frame vs. the B14 or B16. Too bad yours isnt a 58cm. that is what I need. Sorry to hear you have to sell it though. Sounds like a great bike.

Not sure why Felt doesnt seem to carry the B Series Fork on their parts site.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Good question. One reason possible may be due to paint schemes. Seems like the current paint jobs tie the fork into the frame with certain paint lines. Might be hard to make a nice looking generic colored fork that would look good up against the current frames. That's what I noticed when I saw a B2 that had a conventional fork on it. It seemed a little out of place on the bike. Even if I put the Felt bayonet fork on my current B12 I would think that it would look a little strange. Has anyone done this? If so, post a pic. I'm curious as to what a B12 looks like with a bayonet fork.


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

Decided to go with the 2011 B12. Ordered it today. It could be here next weekend! Wahoo!


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

Thought I would post a quick picture of my new baby. I replaced the cranks with a compact Force and put a Cobb V-Flow Plus seat on. Will look for racing wheels in the spring. Most likely HED Jet 6/9's. All in all, I am pretty happy with it. I only took it for one quick test ride so far. Although it is heavier than I expected. Probably due to the Alum aero bars and wheels.

View attachment 216489


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

mjengstrom said:


> Thought I would post a quick picture of my new baby. I replaced the cranks with a compact Force and put a Cobb V-Flow Plus seat on. Will look for racing wheels in the spring. Most likely HED Jet 6/9's. All in all, I am pretty happy with it. I only took it for one quick test ride so far. Although it is heavier than I expected. Probably due to the Alum aero bars and wheels.
> 
> View attachment 216489


Nice bike. I'd ask the shop about running the front brake housing over the top of the stem, not under it. It may provide cleaner and smooter cable routing exiting the bar.


----------

